# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/7/18



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2018)

Into the 1st week of 2018 and unless your in the Midwest there is above and below average temps on the West and East coasts.

I'm ready for Spring already, daggum it!

In the meantime....let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 7, 2018)

1939 Hiawatha Arrow. ETA 11:00 AM Eastern standard time. This style bike has been on my list for a long time!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 7, 2018)

i have this RED WOLFE bike made by FELT Co. their is no info out that tells how many was produced am I the only one who bought one of these bikes?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> i have this RED WOLFF bike made by FELT Co. their is no info out that tells how many was produced am I the only one who bought one of these bikes?
> 
> View attachment 734562
> 
> ...



I believe these came out just recently.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got a pretty decent long spring saddle. Think it's a Troxel but can't make out the stamp.



 

 

Couple badges


 

Got a great deal on a Schwinn Airdyne. Too darn cold to ride a bike, and need to get some exercise.


 

Lost my pocket knife. Luckily it wasn't anything special. Started looking some on ebay and found one I liked and bought it. Then I found another I like and bought it too. Hey, I lost my old one so it don't hurt to have a spare right? Well yesterday I ordered three more. Nothing fancy or expensive as they will be carried and used. But here's the first two. 
Kershaw Clash and SOG Fielder


----------



## ranman (Jan 7, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Into the 1st week of 2018 and unless your in the Midwest there is above and below average temps on the West and East coasts.
> 
> I'm ready for Spring already, daggum it!
> 
> ...



Midwest has not escaped the pain of seasonally low temps.


----------



## Barto (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, not as cool as yours Dan, but got her cheap.......1939 Columbia for $25.00 (WHAT!).  I thinking about making it into a sidecar bike to truck my dog around.  I also got two of these spark plug cleaners (sandblaster)...one made in the USA the other Taiwan (PICTURED).  My third item is thIs set of bells - the kind you find on an old County Store door.  Got it for $20.00

Bart


----------



## Wcben (Jan 7, 2018)

Been looking for a correct front hub for my Racycle.... wanted a Thor that would match either of my two rear hubs.... was beginning to think I wasn’t going to find one... found two!  I believe they are both Thor hubs (from a few years of research, Thor didn’t mark their front hubs) looking at their construction... a standard and a racing to match my two rear hubs!.... I’ll get a picture of them together later but for now....the racing hub:


 



And; the “standard hub”... I need cones axle...


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2018)

ranman said:


> Midwest has not escaped the pain of seasonally low temps.



Sorry to hear that ranman...
Note...Spring is only 53 days away. Hopefully[emoji21]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2018)

Waiting for the Lebanon show for a bike butstill like to look for other things.........This is from the same company thay made the vibrating football game.The athletes run all over the place just like the football game.LOL

 ...


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 7, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> i have this RED WOLFF bike made by FELT Co. their is no info out that tells how many was produced am I the only one who bought one of these bikes?
> 
> View attachment 734562
> 
> ...




There were just 500 of these FELT Red Wolfe bikes produced. Available starting early 2016 and the Very Last ones remaining in Felt's California warehouse were just sold in early DEC 2017.  They are now officially out of production. And no longer available from FELT. 
The MSRP (suggested retail price from Felt) was $749
There is a Numbered Plate on the frame behind the bottom bracket & seat tube indicating what sequence Number your bike is.
Enjoy!! CCR Dave (Felt rep in GA)


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Into the 1st week of 2018 and unless your in the Midwest there is above and below average temps on the West and East coasts.
> 
> I'm ready for Spring already, daggum it!
> 
> ...



Did you get those bikes out of the snow yet??lol Saw the pics on FB. That snow had to be a shocker in that part of the country.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 7, 2018)

One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikes


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2018)

vincev said:


> Did you get those bikes out of the snow yet??lol Saw the pics on FB. That snow had to be a shocker in that part of the country.



No on the one out back.
Friend owns the Elgin that he's supposed to bring by here for me to revive.
This severity of snow accumulation is a rarity out here on the coast of Va.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikesView attachment 734592View attachment 734593View attachment 734594



Holy crap, another Chartreuse color Schwinn. Very cool!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 7, 2018)

Picked up this killer sliding rail B1 from @bobcycles. Great work. Beautiful saddle. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikesView attachment 734592View attachment 734593View attachment 734594



All cool but love that Wasp paint.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Lost my pocket knife. Luckily it wasn't anything special. Started looking some on ebay and found one I liked and bought it. Then I found another I like and bought it too. Hey, I lost my old one so it don't hurt to have a spare right? Well yesterday I ordered three more. Nothing fancy or expensive as they will be carried and used. But here's the first two.
> Kershaw Clash and SOG Fielder
> View attachment 734577




... Nice knives! ... I also picked up an inexpensive pocket knife off of feebay ... plus a 1/24th scale diecast '35 Ford pickup truck that didn't survive the shipping ...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 7, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikesView attachment 734592View attachment 734593View attachment 734594



Great color combo on the Wasp!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 7, 2018)

After the bike was delivered, the seller text and said Mike Wolfe from American Pickers contacted him , he wanted the bike. N-F-S sir. But I might go on the show and show him the bike.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> 1939 Hiawatha Arrow. ETA 11:00 AM Eastern standard time. This style bike has been on my list for a long time!
> View attachment 734560



that bike came from Illinois ...downers grove


----------



## tryder (Jan 7, 2018)

Barto said:


> Well, not as cool as yours Dan, but got her cheap.......1939 Columbia for $25.00 (WHAT!).  I thinking about making it into a sidecar bike to truck my dog around.  I also got two of these spark plug cleaners (sandblaster)...one made in the USA the other Taiwan (PICTURED).  My third item is thIs set of bells - the kind you find on an old County Store door.  Got it for $20.00
> 
> BartView attachment 734584 View attachment 734585 View attachment 734586



'39 Westfield built Elgin most likely.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

awesome acquisition...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Some 1936 Williams tandem racing chainsets for my James tandem project finally arrived.....


 
A few bargains at a club jumble post ride yesterday.....


 
'30s Cyclo Standard derailleur.....

 
Sturmey drive side wingnut.....

 
Dunlop tubular tyre repair kit.....


 
It's complete, with original instruction leaflet.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 7, 2018)

Parts for my 24" iver Boy Scout project that should be here tomororw  

 Some RD single tube tires and a fancy guard

 49 b6.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 7, 2018)

Almost forgot. The persons pedals for this black iver.  . Big thanks to the guys I picked the stuff up from.  @Big Moe @Freqman1 @bricycle


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 7, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikesView attachment 734592View attachment 734593View attachment 734594




Very nice! My father was at the same auction. He got the Mens Shelby, Girls arrow and the black Columbia. Looked like a great auction. 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got a few things over the last couple weeks but was out of town for the holidays. Got a 36’ M1 Silverking project. Mostly there will put more pics in the project section. Sweet longtank Rollfast I believe 41’ and some other parts for the SK project. 
Frank
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> Got a few things over the last couple weeks but was out of town for the holidays. Got a 36’ M1 Silverking project. Mostly there will put more pics in the project section. Sweet longtank Rollfast I believe 41’ and some other parts for the SK project.
> Frank
> View attachment 734825
> View attachment 734826View attachment 734827View attachment 734828View attachment 734829View attachment 734830
> ...



I am going to get started on my SK very soon as well ... need a set of bars  and front fender light and other misc .. do you have extra parts


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 7, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> View attachment 734852
> I am going to get started on my SK very soon as well ... need a set of bars  and front fender light and other misc .. do you have extra parts




Nice! I think you were talking to my buddy Jim about some bikes. Sorry no don’t have any extra parts. Need a couple more things myself. 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> Nice! I think you were talking to my buddy Jim about some bikes. Sorry no don’t have any extra parts. Need a couple more things myself.
> 
> Frank
> 
> ...



Yeah jim seems pretty cool ... hope you find them  and post when your done .... if you find any  extra parts let me know if you don't mind


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 7, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> Yeah jim seems pretty cool ... hope you find them  and post when your done .... if you find any  extra parts let me know if you don't mind




Will do thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

Yea seems like s good guy ... good luck on parts hunt ... if u find some u don't need and u want to sell let me know if you don't mind 

Good luck


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 7, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> One of my best weeks. Monark super deluxe, schwinn corvette, and a green and black 1955 wasp. Very happy with all the bikesView attachment 734592View attachment 734593View attachment 734594



Love that wasp!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 7, 2018)

Delta Disease, Had to wait for the auction to end at 530. This is what I got today  #34 DELTA .  A couple of weeks ago i got a different one that I thought was a DELTA #34  turns out it's similar but I don't think it's a Delta, but the one I got tonight, there's no doubt, it's just like the one in the ad. and still has part of the decal.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 7, 2018)

This 52 b6 arrived this week. Got it put back together yesterday. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 7, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> This 52 b6 arrived this week. Got it put back together yesterday. View attachment 734951View attachment 734952View attachment 734953
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Looks great Mark.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 7, 2018)

New addition to the garage this week, an all original 1956 Vendo 81 Coke machine, paint and decals are still intact...yeah it holds beer too!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> that bike came from Illinois ...downers grove




Seller drove the Hiawatha Arrow 5 hours one way to deliver it to me. I offered him a good sum to do so.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 8, 2018)

GenuineRides said:


> New addition to the garage this week, an all original 1956 Vendo 81 Coke machine, paint and decals are still intact...yeah it holds beer too!View attachment 734986View attachment 734987View attachment 734988
> View attachment 734989
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats s great find! Can actually be used vs a gas pump


----------



## morton (Jan 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> Waiting for the Lebanon show for a bike butstill like to look for other things.........This is from the same company thay made the vibrating football game.The athletes run all over the place just like the football game.LOLView attachment 734590 ...




Love those Tudor electrics.  Yours has the oval track for distance races and the straight for sprints and dashes...clever design.  I have the football and basketball but finding the others is more difficult because they were less popular and fewer were manufactured.

These games were the ipods or ppods or whatever of their day only you couldn't walk around with your nose buried in them.....cords were too short!


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2018)

morton said:


> Love those Tudor electrics.  Yours has the oval track for distance races and the straight for sprints and dashes...clever design.  I have the football and basketball but finding the others is more difficult because they were less popular and fewer were manufactured.
> 
> These games were the ipods or ppods or whatever of their day only you couldn't walk around with your nose buried in them.....cords were too short!



I have this one also.I dont see this one often either..................


----------



## morton (Jan 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> I have this one also.I dont see this one often either..................View attachment 735082




I keep lookin' but ain't findin'.  Saw a horse race a while back at a flea market but missing parts and in sad condition.....I passed on it!  Yours look mint.


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2018)

morton said:


> I keep lookin' but ain't findin'.  Saw a horse race a while back at a flea market but missing parts and in sad condition.....I passed on it!  Yours look mint.



I have one more you never see........I think these less popular ones are in better condition because they were not played with much..............


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 8, 2018)

I went out looking at the estate sales, but didn't find anything really wanted.
I did come home with just this small 1$ Budweiser sign in a wood frame.

I took a blow touch to the frame to help highlight the woods grain, Its something I do with every wood frame I have set up in the house. None of my frames match anyways, and the blow torch helps provide some consistency.





One of the rooms in my house is all wood and windows, I use it to store my plants in winter until I can put them back outside for the summer Right now the room is basically a terrarium, with plants stuffed in every corner). I also have a vintage tube stereo system set up in it. The room is decorated in a country tavern type of theme. I like to sit in it over the winter, and be surrounded by some greenery.

I think I will be able to find a place for the Budweiser advertisement somewhere in the room as it sort of compliments a coke sign I already have hung up. I'm just trying to figure out what I will take down, before I add something new.


----------

